# Homemade Tools >  BBQ from a gas cylinder

## skimen ruslan



----------

atlon2 (Aug 17, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks skimen ruslan! We've added your Barbecue Grill to our Grilling and Smoking category,
as well as to your builder page: skimen ruslan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Barbecue Grill
 by skimen ruslan

tags:
grilling

----------

skimen ruslan (Aug 18, 2021)

----------

